# Know your Temps: Densetsu



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2012)

*Know Your Temps info*


*For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, questions, musical tastes, "what if" situations...anything!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up.
Oh well. Guess we'll try again in a couple of days
*This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner! Those who have an upcoming KYT session will be notified about their upcoming session via PM.*


*Previous Sessions*



Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




[member='Shinigami357']
[member='Zaertix']
[member='Terminator02']
[member='DarkShinigami']
[member='Punyman']
[member='TheDarkSeed']
A Gay Little Cat Boy
[member='Chhotu uttam']
[member='digipokemaster']
[member='SinHarvest24']
[member='DrOctapu']
[member='TehSkull']
[member='plasma dragon007']
[member='KingdomBlade']
[member='naglaro00']
[member='SonicXXXthehedgehog']
Zorua
[member='chris888222']
[member='Dark Langin']
[member='koimayeul']
[member='FrozenIndignation']
[member='4-leaf-clover']
[member='BobTheJoeBob']
[member='prowler_']
[member='jamesaa']
[member='wasim']
[member='DarkStriker']
{M}artin
[member='Tanveer']
[member='SignZ']
[member='HaniKazmi']
[member='Ireland 1']
[member='Narayan']
[member='SamAsh07']
[member='Wizerzak']
Ace Faith
[member='kyrodon']
[member='Shorkio']
[member='luke_c']
[member='1234turtles']
[member='Gahars']
[member='Antoligy']
[member='Guild McCommunist']
[member='Sora de Eclaune']
[member='Devin']
[member='Thesolcity']
[member='Chikaku-chan']
[member='emmanu888']
[member='Alan John'] lolno
[member='Hydreigon']
[member='hunter291']
[member='Xoo00o0o0o']
[member='Vulpes Abnocto']
[member='Paarish']
[member='Dangy']
[member='ShinyJellicent12321']
[member='BrightNeko']
[member='Amphy2310']
[member='yusuo']
[member='DinohScene']
[member='Foxi4']
[member='Zerosuit connor']
[member='Pinkie232']
[member='exangel']




In the spotlight this session is: *[member='Densetsu']*.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 11, 2012)

nobody wants to know Densetsu.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> nobody wants to know Densetsu.



[member='Nobody'] wants to know Densetsu? 
Well maybe [member='Nobody Home'], [member='NobodyAtAll'], and [member='Nobodyknows+'] will want to know him as well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2012)

Guys, you have the opportunity to pick the mind behind the mystery. 
Is there seriously nothing you want to know about Densetsu? 

Should I just change the OP back to the regular old KYT formatting?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Feb 11, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu']: do you believe that Vulpes Abnocto sucks?


----------



## wasim (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello

Do you still have all those Xmas presents you got ?
What's you real name ? 
Are you really a ninja ?
If yes, can you prove it ?
Is there any story behind your username ?
Would you take up a translation request i have ?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 11, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu']
When did you learn to speak/write that kanji stuff?
How old are you?
When did you find the temp?
What do you know of me?
Favourite Music?
Favourite Food?
What are the specs of your PC?


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 11, 2012)

Your reaction to this?


Spoiler






Spoiler



So when did u really stop on the video?







Mind giving me anything from your collecton?


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 11, 2012)

HAIII.

HATE ME? D:

which country you luv. 

bai


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 11, 2012)

Will you impart thy ninjutsu knowledge to me, sensei?

Serious question:
How would you treat peeps with psychological problems? Maybe autism, or schizophrenia, or any other really. Do you feel you could have a proper friendship with them just like with any other person? And not treat them based on what they have, but attempt to look past their problems and focus on how they are?

Serious 2:
How did you learn to translate games? How long did it take you to start doing them? How long would you say it would take for a person who has no knowledge related to hacking/translating to start doing so?


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2012)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy mister ninjaaaaa ^-^

Do you like me?
Do you LOVE Ninja Gaiden?
Ryu Hayabusa, is he a good ninja?
What IS the best ninja game you've ever played?
Know Shinobi by Sega?
Do you like k-pop? SNSD is the best


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2012)

Where did you get your user name?
What do you think of me/how do I come across to you? Just out of curiousity, so don't worry about offending me.

So, a lot of people seem intent on squandering. Their loss, so alrighty thensetsu.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 11, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> @[member='Densetsu']: do you believe that Vulpes Abnocto sucks?
> _*No, but I believe that he's a fcuking piece of awesome.*_





wasim said:


> Hello
> _*Hi!*_
> 
> Do you still have all those Xmas presents you got ?
> ...





Zerosuit connor said:


> @[member='Densetsu']
> When did you learn to speak/write that kanji stuff?
> *I started learning during my senior year in high school when my best friend (a Japanese-American) whom I've known since Kindergarten gave me a small Japanese phrasebook. That same year, we had a Japanese foreign exchange student staying at our school and we became friends. She was learning English, so I asked her to teach me hiragana. M**y high school only offered Spanish and French, so I took Spanish for 3 years in high school. **I didn't start formally learning Japanese until university. Then my learning got super-turbo-charged** after graduating uni** when I moved to Japan for work. *
> 
> ...





DarkStriker said:


> Your reaction to this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





chris888222 said:


> HAIII.
> *Ohai!*
> 
> HATE ME? D:
> ...





Gundam Eclipse said:


> Will you impart thy ninjutsu knowledge to me, sensei?
> *I only take on one student at a time, and I already have one currently. When she graduates, I can accept another ninja disciple. *
> 
> Serious question:
> ...





Dark Langin said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy mister ninjaaaaa ^-^
> *Wassup, brah?*
> 
> Do you like me?
> ...





Gahars said:


> Where did you get your user name?
> *I answered this in wasim's questions (see above). *
> 
> What do you think of me/how do I come across to you? Just out of curiousity, so don't worry about offending me.
> ...


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2012)

Your a really nice guy!(just like I expected)

Let me ask one thing again, do you own any smoke bombs?(bombs that give smoke you know :3)

Are all ninja's nice?

And before I gor forgot, your great with nunchukas(or nunchuck you know what I mean! ;D)


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 11, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Your a really nice guy!(just like I expected)
> *I'm nice to anyone who's nice to me   But if someone is being a douchebag, I can be a dick right back.  Same as in real life, I suppose.  *
> 
> Let me ask one thing again, do you own any smoke bombs?(bombs that give smoke you know :3)
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 12, 2012)

Hum.. Another one. =O
Do you know Santa's real identity?
What's your real city in Japan?
Do you like pizza?
Can you fallen asleep while standing? (well, you're a ninja) o.O
Do you know how to use sai?
Whats your fave genre in games?
Whats your fave game series?
Doesn't it feel awesome being able to play any game that comes out in Japan without needing to wait for a translation?


----------



## chyyran (Feb 12, 2012)

Minecraft?
What's your favourite console?
Why did you decide to become a ninja?
Could you see my questions?


----------



## Hydreigon (Feb 12, 2012)

hai!

How are you?
Are you a spy?
Are you sure?
Where are you hiding?
If you had the opportunity to punch anyone in the face, who would you hit?
You are in a meeting when you suddenly feel the urge to take a piss. What do you do?
You have three wishes. What do you use them for?

...And that's it for me.


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 12, 2012)

I want to do this...


----------



## iggloovortex (Feb 12, 2012)

Why are you so awesome? How long did you live in Japan? Do you miss it? Would you go live there again?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Hum.. Another one. =O
> 
> 
> Do you know Santa's real identity?
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello! 
What do you think of me?
Umm...really all of the questions I've had have been already answered...hmm...
Favorite fruit?
Favorite vegetable?
Favorite English word?
Favorite Japanese word? 
Hrrm...I suppose that's all for now. 
Goodbye.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Hello!
> *Konnichiwa! *
> 
> What do you think of me?
> ...


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi

Who are you -
A doctor?
A ninja?
A ninja who uses Alien laptops?
or someone else?



Spoiler



Is your katana a toy? 
have you ever tried using it .........................to scratch your back 
If yes,how does it feels


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2012)

What prompted you to begin studying medicine? 

What animal do you most identify with?

Given absolute freedom of choice, where would you live? (Not only a place, but also a terrain.)

What words of wisdom do you live by?

If you were to be granted a super power of your choosing, what would it be? 

What are some things you find to be breathtakingly beautiful?

If you ever find yourself in North Georgia, are we going to go sing karaoke?


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 12, 2012)

What do you think of me?

What do you think of Black Rock Shooter?

What do you think You will do in the next few years?

What do you think is your purpose in life?

What do you think about?

What do you think about your Prowler? 

What do you think about Money?

What do you think about Costello?

What do you think about anime in general?

Which one would you rather see Ben 10 or Ultraman?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Chhotu uttam said:


> Hi
> *Herro*
> 
> Who are you -
> ...





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What prompted you to begin studying medicine?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Answer
> ...





jarejare3 said:


> What do you think of me?
> *You're pretty coo' *
> 
> What do you think of Black Rock Shooter?
> ...


----------



## Fluto (Feb 12, 2012)

2+2?


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 12, 2012)

What? Why does everyone doesn't know about Black Rock Shooter???

Well other than that like your answers.
Just one more question I forgot to ask behold a serious one towards a wise man, What do you think can prevent war from happening on earth?


----------



## Inori (Feb 12, 2012)

Because it's you, I decided to post 

There's really only one question I can think of right now: What would make you quit or give up doing Japanese to English translations?


Spoiler



いきなりですみませんｗ


----------



## Langin (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you in secret a ninja turtle together with phoenix Goddess? 



Also you have a lot of 3DS's, why?



Would you like to add me on your 3DS with the friendcodes stuff? 



Also I left some space for your answers. ;P


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

mezut360 said:


> 2+2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jarejare3 said:


> What? Why does everyone doesn't know about Black Rock Shooter???
> *Well since you mentioned it, I'll give it a watch sometime. When I have more time *
> 
> Well other than that like your answers.
> ...





Inori said:


> Because it's you, I decided to post
> *D'awwww, thanks *
> 
> There's really only one question I can think of right now: What would make you quit or give up doing Japanese to English translations?
> ...





Dark Langin said:


> Are you in secret a ninja turtle together with phoenix Goddess?
> *No. *
> 
> Also you have a lot of 3DS's, why?
> ...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you ninja snatch a copy of Skyrim on Steam for me? : D

What kind of food do you like best? If you are non vegetarian, are you comfortable with vegetarian stuff as well?
Ever eaten Indian fewd? :3


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 12, 2012)

Ohohoho, my turn! 
There isn't much to ask you here that I haven't asked you via PM, but since it's you, I'll ask you some questions here!


Did you ever get frustrated when you were learning or improving your Japanese?

What annoys you the most about being in the medical field and why?

What makes you proud to be in the medical field?

What are your thoughts on doctors who cares more about the money than the patients?

What made you want to be a ninja?

What's your favorite thing about the Japanese culture?

Should people who use machine translators call themselves translators? Why or why not?

If there was one thing during your Japanese studies that you wish you spent more time on, what would it be?

What is the best way for a person to study Kanji(in context, in isolation, etc.), grammar, and slang?

What made you go into the medical field?

Would you use robotic equipment made for medical use?


う～ん、ということで！
楽しんでね!


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you give the best and funniest picture you have avaible on your computer right now? Like right naw!

Your opinion of him? vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Can you ninja snatch a copy of Skyrim on Steam for me? : D
> *Ninjas are mercenaries.  They offer their services to the highest bidder.  If it's going to cost you more for me to ninja a copy of Skyrim than it would for you to just buy it, there would be no point.  *
> 
> What kind of food do you like best? If you are non vegetarian, are you comfortable with vegetarian stuff as well?
> ...





Phoenix Goddess said:


> Ohohoho, my turn!
> *It would seem it is *
> 
> There isn't much to ask you here that I haven't asked you via PM, but since it's you, I'll ask you some questions here!
> ...





DarkStriker said:


> Can you give the best and funniest picture you have avaible on your computer right now? Like right naw!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 13, 2012)

Would you be willing to enter a 'ridiculous non-sequiter' contest?

If yes, what would you say to win?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Would you be willing to enter a 'ridiculous non-sequiter' contest?
> *I like turtles.*
> 
> If yes, what would you say to win?
> *I like turtles.*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 13, 2012)

Boobs man or ass man?
The game you've spent the most time playing is?
What is the most inspirational song you ever heard?
Any quirks that you don't like about yourself?
What is your greatest regret?
What fascinates you the most?
What do you do for a living?
Are you good at what you do?
Your desired career?
Favorite sport?
A movie you'll never forget?
If humans could develop 'powers', how would they go about doing so?
Do you think if we truly believed in magic, we would be able to harness it?
What do you hold dearest to you?
What do you think will happen to us when we die?
Do you believe time bears it all away; the hatred, the sorrow, the regret?
What makes you happy?
What is your dream?
What do you think is your reason for living?
Your philosophy on life?
How many of my questions have already been asked?
Do you think i should read this entire thread?
Do you feel contented with my questions?
What do you want from me?!?


----------



## exangel (Feb 13, 2012)

If you could time travel with your nonphysical consciousness only, to other people's minds... _which three people_ would you go to visit for 24-hour periods of time?
(Rules: You can only talk to them but you cannot control their bodies -- They will hear you as if it is their own voice in their head.  Otherwise you are only an observer.)


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 13, 2012)

seiken densetsu or zelda no densetsu?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Boobs man or ass man?
> *I have neither boobs nor an ass.  I'm a man, man!  What you said is an oxymoron.  *
> 
> The game you've spent the most time playing is?
> ...





exangel said:


> If you could time travel with your nonphysical consciousness only, to other people's minds... _which three people_ would you go to visit for 24-hour periods of time?
> (Rules: You can only talk to them but you cannot control their bodies -- They will hear you as if it is their own voice in their head.  Otherwise you are only an observer.)
> 
> 
> ...





NahuelDS said:


> seiken densetsu or zelda no densetsu?
> *I totally forgot to mention Zelda no Densetsu in the story behind my username.  Come to think of it, Densetsu was one of the first Japanese words I ever learned.  But to answer your question, both "Densetsus" hold a special place in my heart.  I can't pick between one or the other.  *


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2012)

who do you need to ask to change your username.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 13, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> who do you need to ask to change your username.



Any *Supervisor*, such as [member='Toni Plutonij'], [member='Dice'], [member='mthrnite'], or [member='tj_cool'].


----------



## exangel (Feb 13, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> *Really, I can only pick three people?  Y u so mean D:*


Let's say Ninjas have a certain affinity for mental time travel.
Which *seven* people?  (Any more than that and your living brains would explooooode.  So you could do an 8th but you'd die  )


Spoiler: Original question



If you could time travel with your nonphysical consciousness only, to other people's minds... _which three people_ would you go to visit for 24-hour periods of time?
(Rules: You can only talk to them but you cannot control their bodies -- They will hear you as if it is their own voice in their head. Otherwise you are only an observer.)


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

exangel said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > *Really, I can only pick three people?  Y u so mean D:*
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2012)

Identity Fraud: Densetsu
Downloading text...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2012)

QUICK ONE BEFORE THIS GETS CLOSED.

What do you think is the easiest way to start learning Japanese? I have been interested in doing so but have no idea where to start. A friend of mine offered to give me his Rosetta Stone Japanese set but I'm not sure how well that'd work...anything you recommend?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 14, 2012)

How did you learn Japanese?
Where did you train to become a Ninja?
Can you train me?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Identity Fraud: Densetsu
> Downloading text...
> 
> 
> ...





Pinkie232 said:


> QUICK ONE BEFORE THIS GETS CLOSED.
> *OH NOEZ!  Ok *
> 
> What do you think is the easiest way to start learning Japanese? I have been interested in doing so but have no idea where to start. A friend of mine offered to give me his Rosetta Stone Japanese set but I'm not sure how well that'd work...anything you recommend?
> ...





Hyro-Sama said:


> How did you learn Japanese?
> 
> 
> Densetsu said:
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Feb 14, 2012)

What do you think you're best known for in the minds of others?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> What do you think you're best known for in the minds of others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 15, 2012)

Densetsu, it's been great getting to know you better. Thank you for answering our questions. (even the redundant ones) 

Now lets take a glance at our next participant, Shinigami357!


----------

